# Peter Clausen



## Peter Clausen (Oct 2, 2007)

Okay...let's get this Intro knocked out here (finally?)

I'm Peter Clausen. Rather than copy everything, please check out my bio on the about us page of my Bugsincyberspace page below...

Peter Clausen's Bio

Other than that, I guess I'll make this as mantis relevant as possible. Of all insects, mantises are the most interesting to keep as pets, in my opinion. Moods, personality, etc! I've kept most of the species that have made it into the pet trades here in the US. It's hard not to love an orchid mimicking white mantis, but the wild caught adult _Deroplatys desiccata_ I bought from (importers) International Dragon Breeders in 2001 were absolute monsters! I've never seen a mantis with so much power as those.

I tend to like the new Shield Mantids quite a bit. They seem more perceptive and agressive than most other species.

I'm constantly amazed at the new species that make it onto the domestic market. There has never been a better time to be a mantis hobbyist!

When I first started really getting into mantids I was running a business with a Lowell Brodersen called Mysterious Creatures (2001-2002). We were among the first to import _Phyllocrania paradoxa_, and the first to offer it for sale on any large scale. It was during that time that we gave it the common name Ghost Mantis. A movie called "The Frighteners" with Michael J. Fox had just come out and these mantises reminded us of the Ghost/Grim Reaper character in the movie.

Here's a link to the movie trailer for those with too much time on their hands (or the otherwise curious). The "ghost" (AKA soul collector) doesn't come on the trailer until the minute and a half mark, so basically check out the last 30 seconds of the clip.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116365/traile...lay-E10352-10-2

What else...

Some of you may recognize me from articles I've written for Orin McMonigle's " Invertebrates Magazine ".

Back in my serious phasmid days (raised around 100 species), I raised the E. goliath stick-insects that were in the movie "Master &amp; Commander" (neat little fact). Oddly, I haven't watched the movie "yet", but the phasmids were supposedly from the Galapagos Islands in the movie (I'm told), though they are a really from Australia. For the record, do not ask me for phasmids. I do not keep them anymore (save a few for the shows I do for kids at schools).

Ummm...here are a few of my websites

Old School Bug Website- Bugs In Cyberspace

Bug Auction Website- Come Support the ATS...100% profits now go to their organization!!!

Bug Informational Resource Website- Post, Read, Contribute!

Allpet Roaches Forum- I work on with Orin

mantidforum...you know that one!

I think that's all of them, though we're putting together a new one soon (generally safe to say that)

I dunno...maybe I'll think of something else and edit in here later...

Thanks for checking in!

Peter


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome Peter, good bio. But you know me, we are old time friends, we met yesterday  . Isn't that something. I have raised mantis that are gonna be on tv too! Check it out in the Bugatorium post! Rebecca from OHIO!


----------



## Ian (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice bio Peter =]

We have spoken a few times before, oh and also I am one of your forum staff


----------



## Peter Clausen (Oct 2, 2007)

Rebecca, thank you. I was really starting to wonder what your name was! I guess the next been-asked-before question is...which one are you...on the left or on the right?

Ian man, you're the one on the right side of the big lake, right? No, we go back a ways... though not any more than 15 years (that how old you are?) Boy, I was raising mantids when you were still in nappies  (you're a moderator...you can delete that line if you want to :lol: )

Peter


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 2, 2007)

Peter, glad to know finally this is formal and we have a new forum under your care, and you are surviving well with all the questions being bombarded at you  . Guess you are still hoping there is 48 hr in a day (Are you out of your mind?! :lol: )after so many "jobs" under your belts. Have a great day!!

Guess i haven't had a chance to introduce myself in this section yet...oh well


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 2, 2007)

Wonderful, Peter!

I love the work you have done on this forum. The layout is great &amp; I feel at home here. I'm thoroughly enjoying this new look!

Thank you again

Mikhail


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome, Peter! Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## Rick (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome. Thanks for making my complaining about an update finally happen.


----------



## Orin (Oct 2, 2007)

Rick said:


> Welcome. Thanks for making my complaining about an update finally happen.


Actually Ian was a bit more vocal about telling me my forum stunk though the spam bots may have been the loudest critics. Peter has put a ton into the forum update and I think it's in great hands. Welcome Peter!


----------



## Deutschherper (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome, Peter. I guess your kind of new here, let me show you around a bit :lol: .


----------



## Ian (Oct 3, 2007)

Orin said:


> Actually Ian was a bit more vocal about telling me my forum stunk though the spam bots may have been the loudest critics.


Sorry Rick, I win


----------



## Precious (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi Peter. I've been keeping mantids not quite a year now and it has been so rewarding for me and for my children. It all began with a Chinese ooth as a homeschool project. Instead of releasing the nymphs, I started haunting this forum and the rest is history. I can't thank you enough for your time and expertise resulting in this great, new site!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Yen, Mikhail, OGIGA, Rick, Orin, Deutschherper and Precious!

Since Yen hasn't introduced himself on the forum yet, I'd like to say that he is, in my opinion, the greatest mantis breeder in US history! I could go on and on about what he's done for the hobby, but if you check into the breeder feedback forum you'll see plenty of reasons.

Thanks again Mikhail for expressing your approval of the new forum. And there are still some pretty exciting changes just around the corner!

Rick &amp; Ian...what can I say but thank you for making the transition with us!

Orin, thanks for the forum and trusting me to take good care of us all.

Precious- thanks for sharing the hobby with us and your children. I'm a big advocate of teaching children the beauty in bugs and not fostering that bandwagon fear that, unfortunately, is too socially acceptable. My 2nd grade son's class is putting on a bug play Friday morning, for parents. My kid performing and bugs...what could be better? I did a half hour presentation for his class a week or two ago. The kids always enjoy seeing the live bugs. Of course, Orchid Mantids on white orchids are always fun as they all try to figure out if there's really a bug in there!

Well, thanks again for the welcome everybody. I've had my site BugsInCyberspace.com up for almost a decade and get tons of questions from hobbyists everyday. At one time I used to spend about 8 hours/day answering/writing emails (before I had kids). I'm going to enjoy spending more time here.

Peter


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome


----------

